# Rebuilt My Vise Stop



## machinistmarty (May 19, 2015)

I rebuilt my vise stop. Instead of the saw cuts and the socket head cap screws, I used split cotters and thumb screws. It made a big difference. If anyone is interested I can take it apart and show you the pieces and some dimensions. In one of the pics you can see my old clamp, It has served me well, but the new one is tons better


----------



## brino (May 20, 2015)

Nice upgrade. Great to have tool-less adjustments.
Thanks for sharing those pics. I should build one.
-brino


----------

